# My 100*40*50



## andrea ongaro (20 Nov 2008)

Hi,
my name is Andrea, from Italy. I found this forum today, and it's very very interesting.... I offer you my congratulations.
I would like to present my Tank, it's a Juwel Rio 180, and the layout it's was starded on february '08.










Details
Substrate: Wave Master Soil, ADA bacter 100, ADA NA Carbon, ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II, Wave Master gravel
Filtering: Eheim ecco 2236
Light: 2 x 30 W t8 Arcadia Freshwater + 2 x 39 W t5 Askoll life glo
CO2 system: Askoll pro
Plants: Anubias nana var. "petit", Bolbitis heudelotii, Cryptocoryne balansae, Echinodorus magdalenensis,Echinodorus tenellus,Hydrocotile verticillata, Microsorum pteropus var. "petit",Utricularia graminifolia, Vesicularia montagnei.
Fish: Corydoras metae, Otocinclus affinis, Otocinclus niger, Paracheidon simulans, Hyphessobricon erythrostigma.
Invertebrate: Caridina japonica.

Every comments are welcome. I'm sorry for my english, it's so bad  

Regards,
Andrea Ongaro


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Nov 2008)

Hi Andrea and welcome to the forum 
Your tank looks great, love the low maintenance setup you got there.
Would love to see some close up shots of the sand area it looks looks very good.
Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing, btw your english is fine


----------



## Goodygumdrops (20 Nov 2008)

Was this in the competition?


----------



## planter (20 Nov 2008)

Welcome Andrea,

Nice aquascape !  I like the way the wood across the middle brings the two planted areas together.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (20 Nov 2008)

Sorry,it wasn't yours,yours is actually better.Nice tank mate.
This is the tank I at first glance thought was yours: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=3&id=153.


----------



## andrea ongaro (20 Nov 2008)

Thanks to all!!!
there are last photo for this moment, i hope take other this week end, when i come back home.





@ Goodygumdrops : yes, i was participated on ADA contest  this year with this tank, but on May, when i was send the photo, the layuot was yuong and no very beaty. This is the photo for ADA Contest





At the end i was resulted 70th, and it's a good position. I'm improved because on the 2007 i was resulted 86th.

bye!!


----------



## andrea ongaro (20 Nov 2008)

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Sorry,it wasn't yours,yours is actually better.Nice tank mate.
> This is the tank I at first glance thought was yours: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=3&id=153.



ops...ok   , Thank you so much


----------



## altaaffe (21 Nov 2008)

It looks great, shame that you didn't have the growth of the current set-up for the competition.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Nov 2008)

What would be nice is some higher resolution photos  tanks looks awsome but hard to see details if you know what I mean.


----------



## andrea ongaro (21 Nov 2008)

altaaffe said:
			
		

> It looks great, shame that you didn't have the growth of the current set-up for the competition.



yes, is true, i'm very very stupid   




			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What would be nice is some higher resolution photos  tanks looks awsome but hard to see details if you know what I mean.



for the photos on hight resolution yuo can view my blogsite: http://aquaartgallery.blogspot.com/

a question: is possible tu opload the photo directly from computer rather from url?

thanks to all for your great comments!!


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Nov 2008)

andrea ongaro said:
			
		

> a question: is possible tu opload the photo directly from computer rather from url?


You could link the larger photo rather than the thumbnail 

Like this:




Also liked your previous scape:




You got talent


----------



## andrea ongaro (22 Nov 2008)

Thank you very very much!!!


----------



## Tunafish (23 Nov 2008)

Beautiful tank!, where abouts in Italy are you from, I love Milan!


----------



## andrea ongaro (25 Nov 2008)

Thanks!!!  . I'm from Pordenone, about 2 hours from Venice.


----------



## beeky (4 Dec 2008)

I can't see the initial pictures. Have they moved?


----------



## andrea ongaro (4 Dec 2008)

I'm sorry, but i was a problem winth Picasa Web, now i  have posted the photo. 
Thank you!!  

I would like post other photos, but my camera is broken


----------



## andrea ongaro (28 Jan 2009)

Hi!!
i'm sorry, if i don't partecipate actively on the forum but some times for me is difficult make a good comments,  but i read often your post!

This is a small upgrade of my tanks. Your comments about are very important for me, if you have any advice I shall be happy!!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jan 2009)

Hi Andrea, image was not showing so I re-uploaded it to a different host, maybe your bloghost does not allow redirection.
Tank is looking great as always  magnifico


----------



## Thomas McMillan (28 Jan 2009)

You've certainly got a very nice tank there, well done!


----------



## jay (28 Jan 2009)

Really lovely 'scape. One thing I am not too sure about though, is the left side where it looks like there is a dark spot between the microsum and the carpeting moss and tennelus.
Maybe use another plant to grade the planting down towards the carpet? 
Like you did on the right.


----------



## mr. luke (28 Jan 2009)

errrm, WOW!!!

i personally like the effect the darker patches offer  well done, a tank to kill for


----------



## andrea ongaro (29 Jan 2009)

Hello guys,
thank you very much, you are always kind! 
@ London Dragon: I thank you for re-loaded, last night I saw the photo, but not today, and I'm trying to re-re-loaded from picasaweb album, I hope you can see now. 
@ Jay: thank you so much, Buti not understand  's exact location specified in writing. Anubias below?


----------



## jay (29 Jan 2009)

Just there  
Seems to be throwing off the layout a little.


----------



## andrea ongaro (3 Feb 2009)

Hi, 
I'm sorry for the delay. The dark area in photo is an area not covered with wood, and it is good because otherwise filling with too many plants, the wood would be stifled.


----------



## JohnC (8 Feb 2009)

i really love this setup. the balance is very delicate. you keep it looking good, so well.

best regards,

john


----------



## andrea ongaro (8 Feb 2009)

Thank you so much John!!


----------



## mikecloud (8 Feb 2009)

Fantastic tank, truely stunning


----------



## andrea ongaro (10 Feb 2009)

Thank you so much!!!  I'm trying to improve it as I can


----------



## james3200 (10 Feb 2009)

Ciao Andrea,

l'aquario sembra molto piu grande in rispeto della dimensione, complimenti a un pezzo di natura in nella tua casa, a proposito penso che vostro Inglese e meglio del mio italiano   

James


----------



## Nick16 (10 Feb 2009)

james3200 said:
			
		

> Ciao Andrea,
> 
> l'aquario sembra molto piu grande in rispeto della dimensione, complimenti a un pezzo di natura in nella tua casa, a proposito penso che vostro Inglese e meglio del mio italiano
> 
> James



Il mio italiano Ã¨ cattivo!!!   , ma il suo acquario stupisce.


----------



## james3200 (10 Feb 2009)

And thats what i get for 3 years at Uni studying part of my degree in Italian??!! lol


----------



## Nick16 (10 Feb 2009)

yeah, well you could have whipped up a translator if you were struggling even though they are inaccurate.


----------



## james3200 (10 Feb 2009)

Yea could and probably should have! No worries


----------



## andrea ongaro (16 Feb 2009)

Hi guys,
thank you very very much to everyone for your comments!! the italian comment from james it's so funny    and i'm happy for his attempt   
I have a proposal, I teach Italian to you and you teach English to me. 

ps: obviously I use a translator to help me remember a few words   

In this moment i start to design a new scape for my tanks. Probably on April i'll make a new layout....i hope...


----------



## Simon D (16 Feb 2009)

andrea ongaro said:
			
		

> Probably on April i'll make a new layout....i hope...



Maybe you mean "in" April, unless you are talking about James' sister April, in which case this opens a whole new can of worms  

Joking aside, I have lots of respect for your acheivements. Well done


----------

